
Mobirise Website Maker Software v2.6 is out - Mobirise
https://mobirise.com
======
Mobirise
Mobirise Responsive Website Builder v2.6 is out!

Main changes:

* Account panel

* Media editor

* Soundcloud extension

* PHP support for code editor

* Now all footer blocks will look the same on different pages

* Fixed a bug when menu overlaps the first block

* Some minor fixes

[http://mobirise.com](http://mobirise.com)

